# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم انصرافی

## Vasili demidov

سلام 
من از دانشگاه انصراف دادم ، مهر ماه هم انصراف  دادم 
دفترچه  رو که نگاه میکردم نوشته  بود دانشجوهای انصرافی باید فرم صفحه ۶۵ رو کامل کنن و موقع ثبت نام به دانشگاه  جدید بدن 
کسی اطلاعی داره از این ؟

----------


## Vasili demidov

من از پیام نور نصراف دادم ، این فرم فقط برای انصرافی های روزانست ؟

----------


## faren70

بچه‌ها منم یه سوال داشتم من سال 96 از کارشناسی ارشد روزانه انصراف دادم. الان واسه ثبت نام باید اون تیک دانشجوی انصرافی هستم رو بزنم؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> من از پیام نور نصراف دادم ، این فرم فقط برای انصرافی های روزانست ؟


اون فرم برای دانشجویان روزانه هست

----------

